# Grafted tomato/potato plants



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty cool idea!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24281192


----------



## osagebow (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty neat! Reminds me of this...


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 30, 2013)

My neighbor has a grafted fruit bush that does raspberries, strawberries, blackberries and blue berries and I've wanted one of these for years...just think it's neat http://www.fruitsaladtrees.com


----------



## begreen (Sep 30, 2013)

Strawberries, raspberries and blueberries on the same plant? Are you sure? I don't think they are even in the same family of fruits.


----------



## firebroad (Oct 1, 2013)

They had the grafted tomatoes at one the Ace Hardware/garden centers this year here.  From what I understand they were expensive, but they are supposed to be hardier.  These were grafted onto sturdier tomato rootstock, however.


----------



## Augie (Oct 1, 2013)

Im not against grafting or GMO's, for that matter, but I don't think Id be interested because of cost. Tomatoes can be grown in the garden and Potatoes in old Tires on the side of the house. Easy to harvest as well. Im also thinking the potatoes wont be quite as good as regular ones and the Tomatoes either....


----------



## DevilsBrew (Oct 1, 2013)

A downside is if a disease hits the tomato portion, then you lose the potato half as well.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 1, 2013)

they can do so many cool things with plants...why not a chicken/pig where you get chicken breast and bacon? why are there no smart people working on these type-a things?? why stop there...we need a chicken that also produces beef and pork products...its the "neopolitan" of the meat family.


----------



## firebroad (Oct 1, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> they can do so many cool things with plants...why not a chicken/pig where you get chicken breast and bacon? why are there no smart people working on these type-a things?? why stop there...we need a chicken that also produces beef and pork products...its the "neopolitan" of the meat family.


There is...they're called Monsanto.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 1, 2013)

firebroad said:


> There is...they're called Monsanto.



should have said "smart, and not creepy"....btw I call it the Peefkin


----------



## firebroad (Oct 1, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> should have said "smart, and not creepy"....btw I call it the Peefkin


Mmmm...bacon & eggs!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Oct 1, 2013)

begreen said:


> Strawberries, raspberries and blueberries on the same plant? Are you sure? I don't think they are even in the same family of fruits.


Yep, a local nursery grafted them a few years ago, he has two and they are very hearty.  Not sure how it works but it does


----------



## billb3 (Oct 2, 2013)

I tried a half dozen of the hybrid tomato grafted onto non-hybrid root stock this last Summer and wasn't terribly impressed.
I don't believe I got an increased yield but I also didn't have a control group planted nearby for reference.

It's quite possible with drip irrigation and increased nutrient I could have increased and taken advantage of  a potential for an increased yield I didn't realize without  them.

If you walked into my garden you wouldn't have been able to pick out the grafted from non-grafted plants.
( unless you looked closely for the tell-tale graft scar )
Worth a shot, luckily I didn't have to pay for them as they were a bit pricey.


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2013)

There are plenty of interesting breeds of tomatoes out there to try without getting into grafted tomatoes. I go for flavor and disease resistance first then yield with a bias toward earlier varieties.


----------



## Ehouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> they can do so many cool things with plants...why not a chicken/pig where you get chicken breast and bacon? why are there no smart people working on these type-a things?? why stop there...we need a chicken that also produces beef and pork products...its the "neopolitan" of the meat family.



Poultry, cattle, and Chinese Cabbage:  Beek Choy.


----------

